# Shenanigans & Munkey Business



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey is an evil, evil man. He totally set me up and, worse yet, I fell for it. For some back history, *read here*.

Anyway, I got my camera back (so you can stop giving me crap, Al... :tg)

The trade was supposed to be me sending him 2 cigars for 1 of those Winston Churchills (that I've been dying to try).

Obviously, I don't have enough RG to bump him to what he deserves, so help would be appreciated.

He warned me that this would be (I'm paraphrasing, but the sentiment is the same) just a little taste compared to what would happen if I retaliated.

The gorilla in me can't accept defeat, but in reality, this guy is one of the scariest dudes I've encountered on this board.

All that aside, I'm genuinely humbled and entirely blown away.

Wow.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Wholly Shi! !!

Way to go. That has to be one of the nicest hits I have seen since becoming a member.

RG taken care of.

Al

(Glad to see you got your camera back )


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Daaaaaamn! What an awesome gesture:tu:tu:tu

Those 68s look mighty tasty:dr


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Mucho impressivo!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*That box of 68s look beee-yew-tiful! You got spanked, my friend. *


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

For the record, Dan and I were talking about his trip to FL and I thought he'd gotten two boxes of 68's while there. He clarified only two sticks and I just felt it was not right for him to have only two of a stick he loves (one of which he's already smoked). So, a plan was hatched. He fell right into my ambush a bit later when I mentioned the Sir Winston. 

Like I said, it's all an Illusione. hahaha

Enjoy them, you deserve it.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

What an awesome hit Munkey!!!

Dball, you should admit defeat. It really looks silly and rude for you not to do so. This was major! :tu 

BTW, when are you going to win a war?? Seems you keep getting yourself into fights you can't win :r:bx


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> What an awesome hit Munkey!!!
> 
> Dball, you should admit defeat. It really looks silly and rude for you not to do so. This was major! :tu


I'm toying with the idea of retaliation, but to be honest, I think this guy is just WAY out of my league...

Not everyone has the same mindset, however. I'd be willing to guess his aim wasn't to _defeat_ anyone, just to do an extremely cool thing (which, obviously, he more than succeeded in).

:tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> I'm toying with the idea of retaliation, but to be honest, I think this guy is just WAY out of my league...
> 
> Not everyone has the same mindset, however. I'd be willing to guess his aim wasn't to _defeat_ anyone, just to do an extremely cool thing (which, obviously, he more than succeeded in).
> 
> :tu


I might have wanted to tweak you a bit... hehe

I don't know that any war was declared and really no need. As for being out of your league, I think we all play on the same field. You can blow someone away with 1 cigar, 3 cigars or whatever. It's about the gesture overall.

I hope it's warm enough to have a cigar tonight. I wanna dig back into those Pepins or the 68s again.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

DBall said:


> The gorilla in me can't accept defeat, but in reality, this guy is one of the scariest dudes I've encountered on this board.


Yep, That hit would scare the crap out of me!! Nice hit Munkey!! :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> I might have wanted to tweak you a bit... hehe
> 
> I don't know that any war was declared and really no need. As for being out of your league, I think we all play on the same field. You can blow someone away with 1 cigar, 3 cigars or whatever. It's about the gesture overall.
> 
> I hope it's warm enough to have a cigar tonight. I wanna dig back into those Pepins or the 68s again.


:r That was more than a "tweak", my friend. The sad thing is that the whole time I thought I had the jump on you. What a silly mistake on my part... I need to be more careful, I suppose. I may have a 68 tonight... I couldn't believe how good the first one I had was. Potent and so well made... it's incredible. And now to look into my humidor and see a whole friggin box staring back at me... unbelievable.

Not to mention the Winston Churchills, that I'm excited as hell about and those Leoninos... I've looked at them frequently wondering about what they'd be like. Now I get to find out... :tu

Also the Vegas Cubana (that I mentioned looked interesting in another thread) and the Tat...

Again... incredible.

Now I'm gonna eat some chocolate (oh yeah... thanks for that too...)


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that's freakin nice! Im really loving the Illusione line..... :tu:tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Another great hit - WOW Bro, you have been spanked! Those all look awesome!

Nice job Munkey!


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

(((((((((((((((((((((WOW)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Great hit Munkey!!! Looks like you'll be needing a new humi DBall. :tu :tu


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Well deserved RG bump left for ya!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

PS: I changed my CUT... :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*I'm genuinely humbled and entirely blown away.*

About time ya got what ya deserve.....enjoy the hit.:tu:tu:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> About time ya got what ya deserve.....enjoy the hit.:tu:tu:tu


Way more than I deserve, man. Between you and him... just... wow.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Super hit, Munkey! Dan: You need to either buy a Coolidor or store some of your stash in Icehog's Aristocrat!!!

:r:r:r

:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I remember posting something along the lines of "never send first."

I love when I'm right.

Munkey ain't nothin' nice, but in all honesty, DBall did slap him first.

I say good job yo you both!:tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> Way more than I deserve, man. Between you and him... just... wow.


Glad I went light. The tears might cause a flood otherwise. :r:r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

DBall said:


> PS: I changed my CUT... :tu


That should read Munkey meat.:r:chk:chk


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

taltos said:


> That should read Munkey meat.:r:chk:chk


I have no idea what "changed my cut" or what your quote means...


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Glad I went light. The tears might cause a flood otherwise.


Here I am, trying to be all grateful and stuff, and I'm being called a sap. Sheesh. :tg 



Munkey said:


> I have no idea what "changed my cut" or what your quote means...


The thing under your name (yours says "Howler Monkey").


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> Here I am, trying to be all grateful and stuff, and I'm being called a sap. Sheesh. :tg
> 
> The thing under your name (yours says "Howler Monkey").


But your a sap with a camera thats all we care about. :ss

Your pal,
Al


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> Here I am, trying to be all grateful and stuff, and I'm being called a sap. Sheesh. :tg
> 
> The thing under your name (yours says "Howler Monkey").


LMFAOWROTFWTIME

I totally missed that.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous hit, Munkey.
You've hit one of the best, no doubt. :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I think today may be the day to have an Illusione out of that box... :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> I think today may be the day to have an Illusione out of that box... :tu


Awesome! I'll be up! Take two out and I'll bring the scotch. I happen to have two bottles.
See ya in about 6 hours!

Al


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> I think today may be the day to have an Illusione out of that box... :tu


I'm going for my first bike ride since I crashed in August. If I feel OK after that, I'll join you virtually. Enjoy.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy Cow!! That is incredible! You are going to love those Illusiones, well I love those Illusiones so I think you'll love those Illusiones. Great job Munkey!!


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Nice hit. Is something wrong with me? I can't stop looking at the chocolate. Guess that's what diets do to fat kids.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Wowsers Munkey,
Nice hit -- I can't wait to get into all the trading that you guys do. :tu


----------

